# distance from faro airport to albufeira



## ilovepink (27 Jun 2009)

does anyone no the distance by car from faro airport to albufeira and also how much a taxi costs for 4 adults


----------



## Ann1 (27 Jun 2009)

www.airport-transfers-algarve.co.uk/ Its about 46 klms and would cost about 35 euro.


----------



## Shawady (29 Jun 2009)

I used this company last month to travel from Faro to albufeira. They charged €30 each way.

[broken link removed]


----------

